# Haynie 24' High Output



## flyinggoutfitters (May 25, 2016)

Pros and cons of y'all that have had experience with em. Will be used for in shore guided trips. Thanks 

Leo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pros:
-It doesn't have unnecessary junk on the boat you don't need
-it eats chop like nobody's business
-dry ride
-it has sufficient storage, but not an excessive amount
-pretty quick
-gets up shallow for being a 24' v bottom
-easily fish 4 people
-looks good

Cons:
-haven't found any


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Same here. I have had many boats in my time. Bought a HO in 2014.Had it laid out and rigged to my specs. This will be my last boat.

Everything I could ask for. I fish Galveston bay complex, Sabine and Calasieu most of the time. 

Shallow


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Pros:
> -It doesn't have unnecessary junk on the boat you don't need
> -it eats chop like nobody's business
> -dry ride
> ...


Yup.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

shallowminded said:


> Same here. I have had many boats in my time. Bought a HO in 2014.Had it laid out and rigged to my specs. This will be my last boat.
> 
> Everything I could ask for. I fish Galveston bay complex, Sabine and Calasieu most of the time.
> 
> Shallow


:cheers:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree, nice boat


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd just look real hard at the 23 and 25 Magnums before you pull the trigger. A little more room to move around isn't a bad thing when running charters. Keep the front deck small, the storage space as small as possible and rig it real clean. They will give you about as much fishing space as you can get on a 25' bay boat. Probably the best v hull on the market to guide out of.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't really add anything else, other than I agree with all the above comments. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

If I was looking for a boat of that style I would go the magnum route. You never have enough room and the HO is fairly narrow. Just my opinion


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have to agree with the 25 magnum being better for a guide. I have been in one a few times and they do have more room than the HO. I did not need the extra room. The narrower 24 cuts through chop with ease.

Shallow


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I looked at the HO and liked it allot then looked at 25 magnum and liked it more! Majek 25 extreme won in the end but both haynies are super nice boats.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Great boat. Quick and comfortable. Customers will love it


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Here is what you can do with a custom build. The front deck is notched to where a 54 qt drink cooler fits into it. The 94 qt fish cooler is under the leaning post. Tackle box slides under console. 

I like a clean boat with room to walk around. It fishes 4 well as long as they know what they are doing. Very satisfied with this boat.

Front deck is 6' for reference.

Good luck on your search

Shallow


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Picture would not up load. I will try later.

Sorry


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the HO...but I was picking my 21 Cat up from Chris's Marine yesterday ( routine annual service) and they have that new magnum low side out front and I got to say that if I was still looking for a new rig that I probably would have walked away with that one it has more storage than my house and almost as much room...lol. Looked like the perfect rig. Bet it rides good too


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> I really like the HO...but I was picking my 21 Cat up from Chris's Marine yesterday ( routine annual service) and they have that new magnum low side out front and I got to say that if I was still looking for a new rig that I probably would have walked away with that one it has more storage than my house and almost as much room...lol. Looked like the perfect rig. Bet it rides good too


The Gen 2 LS you saw is a 25 magnum cut down to a 23 with the sides cut down to get out even more weight. I love my 25 mag but I deal with baffin a lot and considered the 23 for my next boat but went with a 25 mag. I have also owned an HO which as many here have commented is a great boat as well. Both the 23 and 25 Mags are 8 inches wider than an HO which gives them a better ride and floatation with little speed premium, if any, given up. I know Mike who works the factory and I thought he would never get out of an HO as his personal boat but he did and went with a 23 Mag and raves about it. The 23 Mag with its width is the better of the 2 imho. As an old I stay with the big dog 25 and the extra cush ride.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep I knew it wasn't the full sized magnum but dang it was nice. The 25 ft must be a monster. Great hull and layout on all


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw the 23' LS the other day and i have to agree it's a sick looking boat. You can really tell the extra width it has compared to the HO just by looking at it.


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

trouthammer said:


> The Gen 2 LS you saw is a 25 magnum cut down to a 23 with the sides cut down to get out even more weight. I love my 25 mag but I deal with baffin a lot and considered the 23 for my next boat but went with a 25 mag. I have also owned an HO which as many here have commented is a great boat as well. Both the 23 and 25 Mags are 8 inches wider than an HO which gives them a better ride and floatation with little speed premium, if any, given up. I know Mike who works the factory and I thought he would never get out of an HO as his personal boat but he did and went with a 23 Mag and raves about it. The 23 Mag with its width is the better of the 2 imho. As an old I stay with the big dog 25 and the extra cush ride.


I fully agree with you. Our 25 mag is currently for sale down at Chris's and I'm replacing it with another 25. I first considered stepping down to a 23 mag but I'm sticking with the 25 since it really to me doesn't handle like a large boat, and we sometimes fish more people than usual and the extra room is nice. The extra 8 inches that the magnums offer makes a big difference to me in stability and draft. I would say that if you still prefer the 24 ho for the small speed difference, then check out the new LS.


----------



## flyinggoutfitters (May 25, 2016)

Never thought about the magnum route but I will do research into it. 25' is a lot of boat but I'll look into the 23 n 25. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

flyinggoutfitters said:


> Never thought about the magnum route but I will do research into it. 25' is a lot of boat but I'll look into the 23 n 25. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not alot of boat when you put 4 people who can't cast in it.


----------



## flyinggoutfitters (May 25, 2016)

Very true! Was talkin to a good buddy of mine and he said the same thing. Big boat, big motor when guiding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Salty Dog said:


> It's not alot of boat when you put 4 people who can't cast in it.


#truth

Novice anglers can make a boat feel really small, really fast.

-SA


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What body of water are you going to be fishing?


----------



## flyinggoutfitters (May 25, 2016)

saltaholic said:


> What body of water are you going to be fishing?


A lot of different places

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

It really depends on how you plan on fishing. Are you going to be anchored up sideways chunking bait, catering to more experienced clients, mainly wading, only taking say three people max, ect. Once you get all that figured out then it is easier to decide on the boat you need. If you are going to fish as many people as you can anchored sideways chunking bait there is no such thing as a boat that is too long or wide!!! I promise you that!!


----------



## flyinggoutfitters (May 25, 2016)

Really thinkin the magnum route just not sure New is the route I wanna go. Thoughts on buying used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> I really like the HO...but I was picking my 21 Cat up from Chris's Marine yesterday ( routine annual service) and they have that new magnum low side out front and I got to say that if I was still looking for a new rig that I probably would have walked away with that one it has more storage than my house and almost as much room...lol. Looked like the perfect rig. Bet it rides good too


Haynie's website only shows the 23 Ls


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Haynie's website only shows the 23 Ls


They have quit making those.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I disagree on them getting up shallow for a v bottom, but they are a smooth riding boat in the chop. probably one of the best ones in that size out there. They will also change the deck layout for you somewhat, which not many boat builders will do. 

the only con I have is that when you're up on the pad at 55+ they feel a little loose to me. it's a great boat, but I would go with the 23 or 25 magnum for reasons laid out above, if I were buying a haynie.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

TexasSlam18 said:


> They have quit making those.


Haynie makes the Gen 2 low side now. Pretty sure it's a 23 Magnum with cut down sides.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree on feeling a lil loose on the pad, The Magnum is a much better boat IMO, and yes they do make a low sided version. Friend of mine is running one with a 350 V-Rod



Kyle 1974 said:


> I disagree on them getting up shallow for a v bottom, but they are a smooth riding boat in the chop. probably one of the best ones in that size out there. They will also change the deck layout for you somewhat, which not many boat builders will do.
> 
> the only con I have is that when you're up on the pad at 55+ they feel a little loose to me. it's a great boat, but I would go with the 23 or 25 magnum for reasons laid out above, if I were buying a haynie.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

irbjd said:


> Haynie makes the Gen 2 low side now. Pretty sure it's a 23 Magnum with cut down sides.


For some reason I though it was 25 cut down. Either way sweet boat.

This one?


----------



## JEDII (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## CRutkowski (Aug 30, 2012)

*24 or 23 magnum*

am looking at the 23 Magnum but was wondering if anyone has experience with cheating how much water is needed to come off plane and to shut down without dragging the lower unit.
We always hear about how shallow a boat can run in or take off in, but I am curious in how much water is need to shut down safely. Any thoughts?


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2011)

The magnum hulls are newer technology and run better than the HO's. I would recommend a 23 or 25 magnum with a 300 or 350 Mercury Verado on the back. The magnum hulls like that heavy 4 stroke hanging off the back with a large setback jack plate. The Magnum are wider than the HO but Chris Coulter did some tweaking of the pad on them and they run really efficiently. A 25 Magnum with a 350 Verado runs 70 mph and will cruise all day at 60 mph getting great gas mileage. My buddy is a guide and just got his 25 Magnum with a 350 Verado and I'm super impressed.


----------



## CRutkowski (Aug 30, 2012)

*ho*

Sounds like a lot of motor but won't that add to the depth required to take off and add to the amount of water needed to shut down?
I really like the 23 magnum but quite often run up in 18" of water and shut down when drift fishing.
I really don't want to go with a tunnel hull if i don't have to


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

flyinggoutfitters said:


> Pros and cons of y'all that have had experience with em. Will be used for in shore guided trips. Thanks
> 
> Leo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's a Haynie, you can't go wrong.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

CRutkowski said:


> Sounds like a lot of motor but won't that add to the depth required to take off and add to the amount of water needed to shut down?
> 
> I really like the 23 magnum but quite often run up in 18" of water and shut down when drift fishing.
> 
> I really don't want to go with a tunnel hull if i don't have to


18" should be no problem. I run a similar 25' pad v with a 300 and drifting or parking to wade in 18" is no problem


----------



## GetMauled (Jan 17, 2017)

HO is a great boat! I plan on getting new one this fall!!


----------

